# New Speedplay alloy insert available at wisecyclebuys!



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just received a set of Speedplay butterflies from wisecyclebuys. Very nice finish work on them. I also have a set of the BTP one's in use on one bike although it took a lot of filing to make them fit. Wise is priced reasonably at $39.95 for a set and offering colors if your so inclined. 

I finished the installation of the inserts and like the originals they fit extremely well compared to the BTP's I have. A very light tap with a plastic mallet seated them onto the pedal body. No heavy filing as what I had to do to make the BTP's fit. A little dab of blue locktight and snugged the torx bolts down and I was finished. A total of a five minute upgrade. Best of all, I took 22 grams off my bike!

The first picture is of the new alloy inserts. The second picture is of the original Speedplay stainless inserts.

http://gallery.bcentral.com/GID4946883DD477460-Components-Individual/BC2A-Design.aspx


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

Cool, but I'll be sticking with my steel butterflies at $40 a pop for 22g savings. Seems like those inserts are subject to a lot of wear and tear, so I hope the softer alloy ones hold up for you.


----------



## Squint (Jan 22, 2004)

I used to have Ti ones on my old X-1s. They were in great shape but when I sent the pedals back to Speedplay for an overhaul, they came back with steel bowties!


----------



## Drifter (May 17, 2005)

Will these alloy inserts fit the Zeros?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*No they don't.*

There is a guy out on weight weenies selling inserts for zero's who goes by the log on name of Superlight.


----------



## sweetnsourbkr (Jan 10, 2005)

Squint said:


> I used to have Ti ones on my old X-1s. They were in great shape but when I sent the pedals back to Speedplay for an overhaul, they came back with steel bowties!



hehe that sucks....


----------

